# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  "La energía nuclear responde a los desafíos energéticos"

## Jonasino

> Miguel Arias Cañete: "La energía nuclear responde a los desafíos energéticos
> 
>         Miércoles, 01 Julio 2015







> El Comisario europeo de Energía y Cambio Climático, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha defendido el uso de la energía nuclear en un discurso con motivo de la III conferencia sobre seguridad nuclear de ENSREG, el grupo de reguladores europeos de seguridad nuclear.
> 
> Arias Canete
> 
> Miguel Arias Cañete ha recordado que el objetivo de la Unión de la Energía (Energy Union) es claro: proveer a los ciudadanos europeos y a las empresas e industrias con energía segura, sostenible y asequible. Para alcanzar estos objetivos, considera que "la energía nuclear juega un importante rol". De hecho, ha añadido, la mitad de los Estados miembros tienen centrales nucleares y cerca del 30% de la electricidad de la Unión Europea es de origen nuclear. Esto implica el 50% de la electricidad baja en carbono de la UE.
> 
> "Si queremos ser realistas", ha añadido el Comisario europeo, "cualquier solución a nuestros grandes desafíos energéticos tiene que tener en cuenta a la energía nuclear". Miguel Arias Cañete ha reconocido las ventajas de esta tecnología señalando que las centrales nucleares generan electricidad constante y baja en carbono, por lo que "juegan un papel importante en la seguridad energética, a la vez que contribuyen a la descarbonización".
> 
> El Comisario europea ha insistido, durante su intervención, en la importancia de la seguridad nuclear, ya que es "prioritaria". "Casi la mitad de los Estados miembros cuentan con la energía nuclear, por lo que el papel de la Comisión es garantizar que todo se hace dentro de un marco legal que garantiza los más altos estándares de seguridad, de protección radiológica de los trabajadores y del público general y un adecuado tratamiento de los residuos radiactivos", ha añadido. Precisamente, en referencia a los residuos ha señalado que los operadores tendrán que realizar más inversiones y se deberán tomar decisiones políticas sobre los almacenes geológicos profundos.
> ...


Fuente: Foro Nuclear

----------

